# Furrlough



## Conker (Jan 8, 2012)

Okay, so I ended up doing a Christmas gift exchange thing with an online friend of mine. I sent him a gift card to Barnes and Noble because he likes to read, and because there's this running gag that I'm some silly furfag--a running gag which is completely untrue--he sent me this comic. 

After about three minutes of straight laughing after opening the package, I looked it up on TEH GOOGELZ

Evidently, this comic has been around for quite some time.



			
				Wikifur said:
			
		

> _*Furrlough*_ is an anthology comic specializing in anthropomorphic adventure, currently published by Radio Comix.  It is the longest-running furry anthology comic book series and one of  longest-running anthologies in the American comic industry, independent  or otherwise, and maintained a monthly publication schedule from 1993 to  2008. The latest issue, _Furrlough_ #190, was released in 2010 September.



I'm surprised I haven't seen any mention of this on this site before.

Granted, it doesn't seem to be a good comic. There are lots of sections of ongoing stories in it, and the sections themselves are really small, too small I think. FIVE PAGES OF THIS HIT STORY...PER ISSUE! No thanks. 

There aren't any advertisements in it, which is cool. I think. Do comics usually have them? I don't read comics, so I was surprised to not see any. I guess books never have them so comics shouldn't...but comics don't sell as well and money needs to be made somewhere.

I do applaud the art work thrown in between each story segment. Most of it looked pretty damn good, despite the majority being female anthros in somewhat revealing outfits or poses. Granted, I'm okay with that, but such artwork carries a specific audience. 

You guys ever run into this publication? Thoughts on it?

Edit: I just realized there is a "Comic and Zenes" board to this site, which I don't think I've ever been to. I suppose this should be moved there, though this publication has probably been discussed before. My bad.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

I like that comic its very good.


----------



## Dreaming (Jan 8, 2012)

I think I've seen this on Wikifur's comic list before, though there are like 100 other comics on that list. I like the artwork in this one.


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jan 8, 2012)

Geez Conker, over 4000 posts and you're just discovering this? Hehe. Oh well, know you know. :3


----------



## Conker (Jan 8, 2012)

ryanleblanc said:


> Geez Conker, over 4000 posts and you're just discovering this? Hehe. Oh well, know you know. :3


I was always under the assumption that a "furry comic" was a strictly webcomic affair and thus sucked. Apparently they can be sub par regular comics to!


----------



## ryanleblanc (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah, when I stumbled across a "classic comic book style" furry comic, I was kind of surprised at first that these things actually manage to get published and printed. Now i see them all the time.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a small number of issues on my bookshelf, actually.

I would probably pick them over mainstream comics but that's out of pure bias because I fucking hate that super hero bollocks and the capitalism that surrounds these comics.

We're not really looking at something great here either way, it's a cute little anthology comic with stories that are unfortunately hard to follow if you don't own A LOT of issues which I don't. I mostly got them because one of the issues I found had a story involving a character from the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles comics by Archie. You can find a lot of issues on the Radio Comix store.

Furrlough's nothing compared to Albedo Anthropomorphics, though. That's were Usagi Yojimbo originated from!

Any further questions?


----------



## Cain (Jan 9, 2012)

Yeah I don't get anything like that 'round here.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jan 9, 2012)

For those saying that they can't really find these comics, they are pretty obscure and you shouldn't count on finding them in your average comic book stores. They're independent and kind of limited in numbers at times. Shopping for them online is the best option.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 9, 2012)

I moved it for ya. :3



Kellie Gator said:


> For those saying that they can't really find these comics, they are pretty obscure and you shouldn't count on finding them in your average comic book stores. They're independent and kind of limited in numbers at times. Shopping for them online is the best option.



I dunno. Some independent Comic book stores sometimes stock furry comics. Theres one not too far from my house that stacks some of the -ahem- intresting ones. I can get Jack being in a comic book store, but I do not understand Cruelty... :/


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jan 9, 2012)

I've been published in Furrlough, with very dubious consent (I'd submitted a short comic, but was never contacted to confirm publication rights or given the free issues they supposedly compensate contributors with. F minus would never deal with Radio Comix again) - since I've not actually seen the final product I can't say much for its content beyond knowing for a fact they do not only publish serials. To me personally knowing they're that unprofessional about dealing with their content producers means I wouldn't buy anything from them.


----------



## Conker (Jan 9, 2012)

Kellie Gator said:


> I would probably pick them over mainstream comics but that's out of pure bias because I fucking hate that super hero bollocks and the capitalism that surrounds these comics.


I can agree with that. I'm not into comics...at all, but I have been bothered to read the _Aliens_ comics published by Dark Horse. Those were pretty good.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Jan 25, 2012)

Conker said:


> I can agree with that. I'm not into comics...at all, but I have been bothered to read the _Aliens_ comics published by Dark Horse. Those were pretty good.



Same. My only exceptions are Groo and Astrerix. Well, and Walking Dead, I guess. Sometimes.

EDIT: Albedo being mentioned, I thought I'd throw in a quick question about it. If no one cares or knows, I might ask somewhere else.

Anyways, my friend has the Albedo tabletop RPG book. And maybe he just as a crappy edition...or maybe the artist for the RPG soucebook isn't the same artist as the comics...but I just can't picture this art style in a physical, paper book with this sort of running length. The gear and weapons and vehicles look fine, but the characters just look so woefully, woefully sub-par. You can barely tell what they are half the time, with mismatched hands, or messed up proportions, or one eye wonking off in a weird direction, or any combination thereof. I know you can only expect so much out of the genre sometimes, but this would be considered intermediate at best on, say, DeviantArt. Even their big cover splash I got the impression was drawn on printer paper with pencil crayons, cut out awkwardly with scissors, scanned, and set on the cover without even adjusting the colours back to the "real" ones after their going through the scanner.

So I guess I'm asking, WTF's up with the Albedo RPG illustrations?



(Also, this has always confused me: How did they pick the name?_Albedo, noun_â€ƒ/alËˆbÄ“dÅ/â€ƒ
albedos, plural



The proportion of the incident light or radiation that is reflected by a surface, typically that of a planet or moon



I know it's a space thing, but that's still a bit random? Am I missing something?


----------



## stevegallacci (Feb 28, 2012)

I chose Albedo as it inferred reflection, as an allegory to real world issues and concerns, certainly not for the use of the word as it applies to the white inner skin lining of an orange. The later RPG books were done with great entheusiasm, but little co-ordination with me for art or editorial input. They were very keen on what they wanted to do, but not so much based on what I'd done in the comic. The original Paul Kidd RPG was chock full of art original to the book or lifted directly from the comic, as I did all the art, layout, and camera ready work on it.


----------



## Rhio2k (Sep 3, 2018)

I've got a ton of Furrlough issues (starting buying them in 9th grade around when I saw #3 on the shelf of my local music & comics store), but stopped buying them (I think around 115, later only purchasing whenever the cover art was done by a favorite artist) as the GOOD artists left, and the newer artists were doing the old "non-anime humans with animal ears/20% anthro" stuff, and the stories submitted lost thier serious tones and became silly, children's-quality one-shots. TRUMP!, Megan Giles, Dark Natasha and Sara Palmer would continue to provide great cover art every couple issues, but what you got on the interior art was usually MEGA-disappointing.

Anybody know what happened to the artist known as "Riley"? He did Officer Talk in the early issues, as well as a few adult stories for Mu Zoo and WILD!. Furrlough's editor Elin Winkler replied on the AP forums back in the day when I asked, saying he was on the run from the police for some matter. Friggin' LOVED his art.


----------

